# My new boy



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a handsome fella!! Love the zoomies pic...and the ****y face. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Da Viking is a cutey patootey!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

He looks like a sweetie! Congrats!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

So cute! Love his mane design!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

What a sweet guy. Is he a Norwegian Fjord?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

He is! He's a grey dun


----------



## Wildcard (Mar 17, 2013)

He's so cute!!! I love the claybank colouring of some
Fjords like this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Too cute! Love love love that last photo!
I have always been fjord lover!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

What a cutey! Congrats on your new horse!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

What a cutie! I love Fjords


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is so cute! I love his coloring.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

He looks sweet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Yay! Another Fjord!! Congrats on your new boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! He's my little love bug.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Couple more from last night.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Really cute!

Does he drive?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

He was long lined and started to drive. The lady I board with knows all about driving so she told me she'd show me more about it, and she's got a beautiful cart.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Woo! Yay for more Fjords. His ****y face looks about as threatening as Kaja's. :lol: How tall is he?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I haven't sticked him. He seems maybe 14.2. Perfect height for riding! No long falls!! hahaha


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's a cutie, & I really like his name, too! Have fun with him.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Couple more from the weekend haha


What a cookie monster!!


I found his itchy spot. Camel face!!


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

He's really handsome. And has a kissable face, too. Congratulations on such a nice looking horse.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

:lol: I missed the caption on the second one right away and my first thought before seeing it was "COOKIES???"


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I agree his height is perfect. Not too far from the ground. I love those Fjord manes! Makes me want one!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! He's seriously a love bug, always wanting cuddles and pats. His mane is endless entertainment for me. I love it haha


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Few more updated pictures of viking. he's king of the ring currently, such a doofus!




Video of him playing in the water


Best buck I've seen from him yet! haha


Wild Thang!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

He's a very handsome boy with lots of personality!! Congratulations, and have fun


----------

